# mavenBOM alternative für Gradle



## JimWiesel (12. Jun 2019)

Hallo

ich habe mavenBOM so verstanden das man ein bestehendes POM File in sein Gradle Projekt importieren kann und die im POM File definierten Dependencies zu nutzen.

das POM File ist ja von Maven, gibt es etwas vergleichbares auch von Gradle? 
also die Möglichkeit Dependencies mit den bestimmten Version zu definieren und in anderen Projekten zu nutzen
oder muss das immer über ein POM File laufen?

danke und beste Grüße 
das Wiesel


----------



## mihe7 (12. Jun 2019)

Ja, https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/declaring_dependencies.html


----------



## JimWiesel (12. Jun 2019)

Danke, ich schaue mir das mal an


----------



## JimWiesel (12. Jun 2019)

Entweder habe ich das noch nicht richtig verstanden oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt 

ich habe eine "Multi-Projekt" -> Kern-Projekt
im Kern sind unterschiedliche Module, zB auch das Module Kern-Dependencies
das ist aktuell ein POM File, das (wie die die anderen Module) beim Build zu Artifactory geschoben wird.

dann habe ich mehre Kundenprojekte die den Kern benutzen aber halt pro Kunde spezifische Änderungen haben
die Kundenprojekte ziehen sich unteranderem das Kern-dependencies-pom.xml um die korrekten Dependencies zu benutzen

ich würde gerne (wenn möglich) vom POM File weg 

so wie ich deinen Link verstehe bezieht sich das auf den Inhalt meines Kern-Projekt, was ein Multiprojekt ist


----------



## mihe7 (12. Jun 2019)

Ah, ich dachte, es ging nur darum, die Abhängigkeiten anzugeben.

Evtl. hilft https://docs.gradle.org/current/userguide/migrating_from_maven.html#migmvn:using_boms


----------

